# Topics > Projects >  Nanabot - Open Source Robotics Project using the Cortana APIs, Robert Oschler, Boise, Idaho, USA

## Airicist

Author - Robert Oschler

"Nanabot - Open Source Robotics Project using the Cortana APIs" on Indiegogo

Microsoft Cortana, Windows Phone intelligent personal assistant on the Windows Phone 8.1 operating system

----------


## Airicist

The Cortana Song 

 Published on Jun 11, 2014




> Help build Cortana a Robot body! Visit the link above. You will find there a free MP3 of the song you can download too.
> 
> This video and song documents with extreme creative license the early years of Dr. Catherine Halsey before the Spartan project.

----------

